
Just started a blog, any feedback? - TimD1
https://timd.one/blog.php
======
rangerranvir
There are no separate links for your posts. Not sure how have you created
them, but you might want to try

\- WordPress \- Blogger

or best for programmers.

\- Jekyll [https://jekyllrb.com/](https://jekyllrb.com/)

and hosting it on GitHub pages.

Let me know if you need help setting it up.

~~~
TimD1
Thanks for pointing that out, I'll definitely need link-able posts! Hopefully
I don't have to redesign everything.

FYI, I'm just using Bootstrap and plain HTML/CSS/PHP with one or two JS
functions.

Jekyll+Github looks like a pretty nice setup, although idk if it's worth the
effort to change now.

~~~
rangerranvir
Linkable posts are always useful. If you are worried about the effort. Please
have a look at the one that I own.
[https://ranvir.xyz/blog/](https://ranvir.xyz/blog/).

The basic version, [https://github.com/barryclark/jekyll-
now](https://github.com/barryclark/jekyll-now)

I also use the basic CMS, [https://siteleaf.com](https://siteleaf.com) to
manage it.

~~~
TimD1
Okay, I think individual posts should be linkable now. Does
[https://timd.one/blog.php#pc-build](https://timd.one/blog.php#pc-build) work
for you?

------
vsefler
Your articles names are misleading (you were not building CPU, but PC) and it
resonates more like newbie blog than a proper dev blog worth od ycombinator.
Get more xps and try again. Also, are you asian?

~~~
TimD1
Thanks, I have a horrible habit of saying CPU instead of PC since my brain
thinks "ComPUter=CPU", even though I know the distinction.

You're right about it sounding like a newbie blog: there's no technical
content (yet! I just wanted to get something up), and I've added explanatory
stuff for things every real programmer should know. Instead of catering to
everyone, I should choose an audience and write specifically for that.

I know nothing I have written will be front-page of HN, but you gotta start
somewhere, and for me taking the inital step is the hardest.

I'm not Asian. What makes you ask?

~~~
newman8r
hah - I had a high school teacher (~20 years ago - she taught the computer
class) and she constantly called the entire box a 'cpu' too - a few of us gave
her grief for it but it was all in good fun.

BTW I think your blog looks clean, good luck with it. Getting to the front
page on HN isn't that hard, it's only a matter of time if you keep submitting.

Oh yeah - and definitely make separate pages for each blog post like
rangerranvir mentioned - absolutely essential.

~~~
TimD1
Glad I'm not the only one, I may have picked it up somewhere. And thanks for
the encouragement!

Yeah, I didn't realize that at all until he pointed it out. I will definitely
need a way to share a link to a specific post...

